# FRAM CH9911 oil filter for 2.5



## wil33562 (Jul 9, 2006)

Can anyone give me some feedback on the FRAM CH9911 oil filter for the 2.5 liter engine? Are they as good as the German filters and will they last 10k miles?
Thanks,
K


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FRAM CH9911 oil filter for 2.5 (wil33562)*

I would not use a fram oil filter for 10K miles.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: FRAM CH9911 oil filter for 2.5 (crrdslcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crrdslcvr6* »_I would not use a fram oil filter for 10K miles.

The Frams for cartridge style filters are not made by Fram. They are outsourced to other companies, including the German oil filter manufacturers. You'll see repackaged Mann, Mahle, Meyle, etc filters.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FRAM CH9911 oil filter for 2.5 (GT17V)*

I thought that p/n fram was for a spin-on.


----------



## wil33562 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: FRAM CH9911 oil filter for 2.5 (crrdslcvr6)*

Since they are outsourced, so you think they would last the 10K miles?
Thanks,
Kris


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

NO!

I have always had trouble putting a fram on stuff that I cared about. 
Sure it may fit but I would not take the chance. Some vehicle manufacturers list approved filters, and oil, Fram has never been on any of those lists that I have seen. Not on my machines or anything I work on and might be held accountable for.
You have internet access you can order the correct parts to service your car, please do so.


----------

